# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED] Modeler for props for short films.

## qzar9999

We need a 3D modeling person to make a few props for some short films we're doing.  We have a 3D printer, but neither of us is particularly good at modeling and we're short on time.  (I'm trying to learn, but we're shooting one video in a couple of weeks, so...)

Currently, for the video we're shooting this month, we need a sci-fi raygun looking thing, and a small flying robot.  We have some concept sketches in mind.  Anybody who can get this done in the next week or so, please contact me and we'll discuss compensation.  Thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## dwity3d

I'm a little late, but sent a pm

----------


## lycusarts

Hello mate,

We are available and willing to work with you. If you are still hunting for the artist.
Please follow our signature for work and quality.

Thank You

----------

